# ~A Budgie & Betta Journal~



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Well, I decided that I want to share pictures of my fish and budgies and that this would be the right thread and place sooo... 

Today I found a nice 5 gallon hex aquarium for sale and picked it up for $20. Came with the filter and light. Can't wait to set it up but the only problem is that around the top it is a little foggy. Oh well, one side isn't too bad so I can make it work. I'll try and get some pics up later.. 

The nice lady who gave it to us had a one goldfish that is 10 years old that used to live in the 5 gal but she move him up to a much bigger tank. It had to be at least 40 gallons but I didn't ask.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Well, as I was trying to get the tank started I had a bucket semi-full of water and my sister came down and took Twix out of their home and over to the tank to see Spud. Anyways, he decided to take a flight and detour for a bath. The poor little bor plopped right into the water but he sorta kept his chest and face dry. Lol hes drying off now. I hope that won't happen again...

The tank is comin along very nicely but I might need to put in 2 heaters in because the 10 watt isn't doing the full job. I'm not surprised but I hope I have a plug spot open...


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Well here it is so far! The gravel came with the tank and the 2 decorations I have a really small because I wasn't expecting to get such a tall tank. I was planning on a minibow 2.5 but this is better!

Sorry about the size; I'm too lazy to edit it...

The coral decoration was a steal I got for less than a $1.50. They mislabeled the price but the managar gave it to us anyways


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Just got back from school and he tank is lookin pretty hazy right now. It could be due to the bright light in there which makes all my tanks look dim. The original light bulb did not work and the max wattage stated was 15 so I managaed to grab the last light buble which is....
14 watt! Perfect I guess. Didn't know they made 14 watt. Anyways I had to put both heaters in (2 10 watts) to get the right temp. I put Spud in and he seems to be happy but confused about the wide open space by the surface... I want a tall decoration but I have figure out where to move this coral. 

The filter for this tank needs to have a minimum water level which is pretty high up but oh well.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Check out the new alpha girlie in the sorority. She has been getting fiesty lately and has taken over the old alpha, Peaches, and her territory. No doubt Peaches is plotting her revenge but it's been sorta peaceful. 

Here is Marshmellow the new alpha:


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Last night we finished the Christmas tree and I think it looks great. I 'll try and get a pic up soon...


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Here is our tree!


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Sky's wing was bleeding yesterday after my sister took him out. It's fine today, the blood is dried but I toldher not to take him out for at least a week. If it happens again I migh call the vet and stop it with some flour. Budgies don't have that much blood and can easily bleed to death. He is acting fine; still singing to me as I type this...

School was really boring besides an epic AP European History test which I already know I missed one. :/


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

I usually procrastinate all of my AP Euro HW but I decided not too this time and I have already done a good deal of it. 

I cleaned out the 2.5 gallon tank today. I'm happy because it is the only one I have to do in the middle of the week now since my upgrade to the 5 gallon. It took 20 minutes to finish that up so I now feel more encouraged to not blow it off next week. 

Hmm 12/12/12............. It was funny my Photo teacher said her son was telling her that a friend of his is turning 12 today. So she is turning 12 on 12/12/12. Haha pretty cool.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

I have seemed to have been of this for a while. Well, first off my heart and prayers go out to the families and friends of the elementary shooting in Conneticut.

I arrived home today to find that my mom has decorated all the tanks and the budgies cage 

Here are some pics..


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Well, I have been offline for a while now (8 days) but it has been a busy week with tennis tryouts at school and christmas coming up soon. I am happy to say that I made the team but anxious because I need to make christmas gifts by TODAY!! I'd love to post some update pix but I have to get busy. Happy holidays to everyone!


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Hehe it is a good Christmas day with plenty of joy and nice gifts. Due to a busy previous week I did all my gifts yesterday and they were all well recieved  Twixie joined us for the gift opening ( my sis took him out). Well, my family and I have a tradition of opening the gifts on Christmas Eve because of "a busy day on Christmas Day." Well I have a Christmas lunch away, and Christmas dinner here. Not busy for me but busy for the parents. On the weekend we spent 2 nights at my dad's new workplace. It's a hotel and we enjoyed 2 nights of room service. Hehehe.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Woohoo! After cleaning Spud's tank 100%, his tank is finally cleared of it's fogginess! We didn't give the budgies any good christmas dinner  BUT we will on New Year's to make it up. I have tennis practice with my friends today; hooray. I got some very nice fish-related pics I plan to post soon.....


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=123833 Here are my betta gifts


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Look what SKidz made the other day! He likes his bubblenests nice and tall


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Woohoo ready for the new year! Tomorrow marks the day when I got my first real tank setup with a heater, filter, and everything 

The budgies seem ready to enjoy their New Year's dinner of millet. WHich is sorta their candy...


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

*Bath!!*

I caught Twix during his bath time! I've always told myself I would get one of him during his bath because it's so funny! Zoey joined him soon after. Sorry about the blur; Twix moves quite a bit during his bath time!


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

A good New Year! The budgies enjoyed their millet! It's all gone now though. Well, I really have no idea what to post now.... Oh I got 3 votes in the Winter Betta Contest! Hooray! I have yet to get higher than 3. I've gotten it twice although not consecutively. Time to get a good picture.................


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Gotta do all my homework by the end of tomorrow. Well I don't have to but that is my goal and I intend to fulfill it! I'm also going to see the Hobbit tomorrow so I hope that goes well! Last time I went to the theaters, I saw Skyfall and it was so packed there were only 3 seats left and me and my friend had to sit in different spots next to strange people o-o


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow time flies by I guess. I've had quite a bit of work and studying to do because we are nearing the end of the semester but I've been keeeping the fish healthy lol. The Budgies are just the same. Haze is gonna need a wing clip soon because her wings are super long now and when she exercises she creates a hurricane and she can't control herself lol. All the budgies are going through a love crisis it seems. Twix was with Zoey and Haze with Sky. But now Sky has been hitting on Zoey and Twix can't stand up to anyone. Hazey has been losing her confidence in Sky and is starting to sing to Zoey as I write this o.o . But still Sky sings to Haze but he can never feed her like Twix feeds Zoey. Zoey and him have a very good bond but Zoey can sometimes get annoyed. Twix recently lost 2 big tail feathers. It happens every now and then because he doesn't take good care of it anymore. So he is tailless Twix. 

I seem to have caught a cold last night as I am a little congested and I used to be freezing even though it was close to 70 in the house. I'm not cold anymore but I still have a killer headache. I'm feeling a little better though I think I can manage cleaning 3 of the tanks today and finishing up the last one tomorrow.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your budgies are pretty!


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you!! Sorry for this late gratitude. I haven't found much time lately and when I have, I didn't check this lol. 

Well, the party on Sunday went well. My sister had a good time as did I. My old iPod somehow got broken... 

Bad news in the fish world is Mercury died last week... I feel like I could've given him a little more affection while he was sick but I was also very sick with a fever and a hacking cough. Luckily no asthma that time. But he's in a peaceful place now and I am grateful for his life.

Hehehe for the party we had to move the budgies' cage out of the family room into the garage. Lol they were so afraid of their new environment. They wouldn't move or speak much, and only towards the end of the night did they make a few chirps and stuff. The next day (MLK day woo) we move them back to there old spot. I thought they would takesome time adjusting but nope; they went right into a happy song and chirps.  

We had lots of cleaning to do but it was still an enjoyable day.

Lol I got a good picture at night of Sky some time ago He was climbing and biting on that toy! He jumped right off after that picture. That toy was actually meant for dogs at the dollar store but we got it anyways since the budgies like to pick at stuff like that.

Also are some pictures of Twix and Zoey's love for each other. Lately Sky has been very jealous of Twix and has even been hitting on Zoey. Twix doesn't really stand up to anyone so Sky easily pushes him away from Zoey. He never gies up though (raised him right then lol). Haze is kind of pushy towards Sky since he doesn't pay her much attention. Those two didn't have the time to bond like Twix and Zoey had. Of course Zoey gets annoyed with Twix every now and then but she still shows him some love.  And I had to add a picture of Haze preening herself.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

*Squirrel on Cam!*

Haha today I was watching a little Big Bang Theory when I noticed something out of the corner of my eye. Squirrel! They are pretty common in my area although rabbits are much more common (mostly during spring & summer). Still I grabbed my camera and walked up to the window. This squirrel frequents our house every year for I dunno how long but pretty long! He fattens up a lot on our peach and apricot trees. The birds love it too because he (or she idk) leaves a bunch of scraps which gets really nasty to pick up because they rot :roll: When I walked up to the window he sees me and scurries off. Butright after I sit back down I see him come back for more! That time I got the little fella. But since he's a fast little guy I only got 3.. Maybe next time!! I might submit it to our newspaper which has a squirrel of the month thing going on  Oh in the last picture he's on the right side, jumping onto the fence. Oh and our backyard isn't that crappy looking, it's just that part of the bank we have which lets almost nothing grow... Maybe I'll get a pic up of the good lookin side


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Today is clean up day for me! All the clean-ups in one day! Well I don't care that much today because I'm in no rush. I don't have any tennis practice today (it rained!), no homework (thank you finals week), and I have Monday off woohooo! I might crash Petco today, I HAVE A COUPON! I haven't gone since last year o-o. So today might be the day. 7 bucks off if I spend 30 so I might just buy a thydor heater for Spud who's current heater is not the best. So an upgrade will be called for. I will have to convince my mom and figure out where I'm pulling the money out from. :/

I have a funny story about the budgies from the other day. We neglected to fill up their food barn so they were literally BEGGING for food. When we took the food barn out they immediately already start coming down. So we fill it up and then my sis holds it outside of the cage. And they all just hop onto it! We set it down on a foot rest and they hardly noticed. Then Twix finished eating and then he suddenly realized they were in trouble and let out a chirp. Everyone stopped eating and Zoey flew back to the cage! Eventaually we led them back in lol.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Hehe here are a few pictures from a while back. The first one shows how Zoey likes to sit and spend most of her day. She is VERY lazy and sits with her bottom wayy up on the little platform. It's so cute 

The second one is all of them one one perch and how they dislike the flash lol


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=1407267#post1407267

Here is my thread about my new fish that I picked up today! They seem very lively and healthy and the dalmation boy looks great! I'm hoping that the girl colors up very nicely...


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Back from a small hiatus lol. Well, I had a ton of homework last week so I think now things have calmed down for me. I have 1 tank to clean for today and then I return to school tomorrow. On Saturday, I went to Disneyland  which was fun despite the long lines that take forever. My 4 day weekend went by really fast though which makes me sad. Next weekend I need to pick up some conditioner; I am gonna ditch the Stress Coat and go back to Prime which lasts much longer... But thats all for now. Boring week with not much news


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Still got the huge load of homework and tennis games. In my spare time I've been playing more tennis and cleaning up tanks and doing chores. Plus, DMV work going for that permit! I just finished the online shtuff which kinda sucked; glad its done. Have to study for the written test. 

Fish are okay; recently moved two tanks to my room so only one tank is downstairs. Dad likes it better :/ Blossom is having what seems to be constipation issues... Everyone else is fine.

The budgies got a new toy yesterday; this huge ladder with many things to bite and shred. That willl keep them occuppied for a while..

Today is all tank clean day, since I had no time yesterday.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I love the pics of the squirrel! And your birds are gorgeous!


----------

